# reviews on some cnc routers



## ebt (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello to all
I am new to this site and have a question about reviews on CNC routers
I have been looking at a Zenbot system for the price but would like to get other ideas or machines reveiws.
thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Brian. Glad to have you as a member of the RouterForums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Brian and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

ebt said:


> Hello to all
> I am new to this site and have a question about reviews on CNC routers
> I have been looking at a Zenbot system for the price but would like to get other ideas or machines reveiws.
> thanks.


Brian.. Welcome to the forum; there are many here who can assist you getting what you want to do with a router. Many members have CNC router set up. One question; What sort of projects are you intending to produce? I have produced many items with a hand held router, that some experts would say could only be produced with a CNC set up. Some items like kitchen cabinet doors for instance, or in my early days a Logo. One of the most recent challenges I set myself was to produce the tray ends where the material was inserted in a jig and came out with all the processes completed, I set up the material and thought like a CNC router would do to complete each stage. Just as a reminder; there is more that can be achieved when the router is held in the plunge mode, with the aid of template guides. Check out the material below.
Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

have a look at the cnc zone


----------

